# Bitten by mouse



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I got bitten yesterday evening quite badly by trying to break up a fight. anyway my finger swoll up within 10-20 mins and I spoke to my friend who is a first aider and he told me to bath it in atiseptic which i did and said if it hasnt gone down by the morning go to the doctors cause hes worried about septicemia. So it hasnt really gone down and I have a doctors app at 12. But I just wanted to know if this has happened to anyone else. cause ive been bitten bfore by one of them (not as badly) but this didnt happen.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope cant say I have been bitten by trying to break up a fight, I tend to use what ever is in the cage rather than my hands. I was bitten by a buck who just didnt like to be handled and my finger swelled up but not much just a bit puffy, I just put some savlon on it and it healed up over a day or so. Hope your finger gets better soon. Who was it?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

ah well if yours was okay I'm sure I will. sounds pretty much the same.  
Just my OH and my friend paniced me about septicemia or w/e and I was okay before I dont get worried about being
bitten but after that I thought I might die!!  dramatic I know. :roll: :?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Still go to the doc to get it checked out


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

i got bitten by one of my male mice to when separating a fight.. i knew not to put my fingers in because of this, but at the time had nothing else handy....

anyway my finger in question doubled in size within 20 mins or so....... i was told by a medic that if i was up to date with my anti tetanus jabs all would be ok just to look out for any sign of infection in the finger and as you said clean it well.

As it happened I was up to date with my jabs.

I suggest if your worried ask a doc as im no medic, but thats what happened to me.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

well Im not up to date with mine :lol: 
so I'm getting one on monday and I'm on antibiotics :shock: 
all that just for a small mouse bite... GEEZ :roll:
I'll live  lol


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

glad you are getting it looked after.


----------

